# Can mice go insane? (odd/funny behaviour)



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

About two weeks ago a blue doe (living with her three-four week old young and another mother) started having funny turns, she'd suddenly start leaping around and around the cage squeaking lots and going nuts, almost doing back-flips and crashing into the hide, and anything else in the way without a care for hurting herself. She would do this for 10-30 seconds before stopping ( and sits there basicly panting/worn out).

She did this off and on for two days, but then calmed down and stopped. Now a few weeks later she's now done it again twice this evening. :/

I don't know what's going on, when you pick her up she is calm though seems a little bit off. She's also in good health other than the odd psycho moment.

Anyone heard of anything like this before?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

It could be a tumor or some infection affecting her nervous system. That doesn't sound like some psychological, it sounds neurological.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

yes I did wonder that, iv'e never heard/seen this behaviour before, its very strange. I'll keep an eye on her and see if it passes or gets worse. If it gets worse, she'll be culled, she certainly is now being classed as 'retired' now. -Its a shame as this was her fist litter, she was a good mum and is still pretty young.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I had a mouse do that when she was sold to me. She saddly did not make it.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

She just had two more 'episodes' close together, she ended up with a nose bleed and was foaming at the mouth, and when I picked her up shortly after the was fairly limp. We decided to put her down now as the mouth foaming didn't seem a good sign, she was hurting herself and putting her cage mates at risk during her 'crazy' moments.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

maybe some sort of seizure


----------



## Akeffala (Aug 16, 2012)

:,(. My Algernon was brutally expiramented on by my high school. Idk what they did to her but she shakes and acts very strange. Doesn't have those episodes though. Just very schizo I guess. Lots of anxiety.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry you had to let her go.

I'd be concerned about the heritability of this...it definitely does sound neurological, and something like a brain tumour is possible. This may mean that her offspring are more prone to neurological disorders...personally, I would remove them from breeding.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Pamplemousse said:


> Sorry you had to let her go.
> 
> I'd be concerned about the heritability of this...it definitely does sound neurological, and something like a brain tumour is possible. This may mean that her offspring are more prone to neurological disorders...personally, I would remove them from breeding.


I think it was some sort 'epileptic' fit in the end. I don't think it was a heredity problem as I have been breeding this line around 2 1/2 years and know someone who was breeding it for several years before me and this has never cropped up before to my knowledge. I think it was a one off event and the others should be fine....


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It does sound like a seizure disorder to me, too.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Epilepsy can definitely be genetic. Just b/c it hasn't been seen, doesn't mean it couldn't be genetic. It very well may not be........but I would watch the offspring very very closely


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There are so many things that can cause epilepsy outside of heredity.

Seizures are caused by a wide range of things like toxins, head injuries, developmental factors, tumors, sensitivity to light or other physical stimuli, and nerve damage, all by itself, has a very wide range of range of neurological cause and effect.

Disease, even simple and common things like cold and ear infections can cause seizure activity.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I am fully aware of that and never said it HAD to be hereditary...just pointing out that it CAN be.....and any time any health issue COULD be hereditary, it should ALWAYS be treated that way until you can rule it out with breeding.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Tumours -crop up now and then with this line, so it wouldn't surprise me if that was the cause.


----------

